# do you know this tractor



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

guess


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

A little touch up paint and some elbow grease and she will be ready to run! ig:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya needs work but it's not mine thank god lol looks like it needs a lot of work


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

An old Farmall:question: 
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

your probely right l think it is a farmall too but don't know the model just wait for parts man to come on he will know


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Could it be an Farmall F12.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a pretty good guess to me Jody!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Closest thing i could find parts man what is it.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

bygod l think you got it just waiting for parts man to be sure


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

It's a Farmall, but not an F-12. The F-12 has the final gear reduction in the differential case, as does an F-14. The one shown has drop axles like an F-20 or F-30.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm going to defer to GWILL on this one. I'm not up so much on the F series Farmalls, just the letter series, But I'd guess an F-30 from the size. What do you say george:question:


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

You may be right, it's hard to be sure of the size. I'd rather think it's an F-20. The F-20 is the fore-runner of the H. The F-30 later became the M. In either case, I don't remember ever seeing those skeleton wheels around here.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks George, like I said I sure can't argue with ya! I think the wheels are the French and Hecht ones aren't they???


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

P.M.,

I think F&H made all the wheels that were available, but I won't guarantee it.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like the F-20 that was just restored for Orion Samuelson.If any of you watch RFD-TV toon in there and watch I remember the Ride that F-20 that Orion was presented with is the best restore job I have ever seen.I suspect it looked like the one in the picture before restoration.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

didnt massey make a tractor kinda like that?
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *didnt massey make a tractor kinda like that?
> Ryan *


anyone know if they did? 
Ryan


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well kinda like that farmallmaniac.....but this pic is a farmall F-20 or F-30


----------



## samyboy (Aug 10, 2004)

*.*

what my m8 would call a zombie tractor

farmall of some sort isnt it:truth:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *didnt massey make a tractor kinda like that?
> Ryan *


l think you are thinking of the massey 25


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *l think you are thinking of the massey 25 *


nope, challenger


----------



## gwill (Jan 1, 2004)

The Challenger's engine sits in a cast iron "bathtub", much like the International 10-20. That design was carried over from the Wallis.

George


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

*challenger*

no it isnt cast iron.....its 3/16s inch boiler plate frame. dad has 2 challengers (1938 models)


----------

